
Millennials Aren't Entitled–They're Just Better Than You - reefwalkcuts
http://thoughtcatalog.com/tucker-max/2016/12/millennials-arent-entitled-theyre-just-better-than-you/
======
andreareina
Provocative, flame-bait anti-Boomer rant in response to anti-Millennial rants.
Personally I find that the name-calling simply devolves into an endless cycle
of mutual blaming that helps no-one.

Even allowing the validity of such labels as "Boomer" and "Millennial", each
group's general situation is so far outside the other's that they might as
well be different worlds. Compound this with the Fundamental Attribution Error
and odds aren't good for any rational discussion.

------
Animats
That sounds more like Gen-X, who really are the kids of Baby Boomers.
Millennials are the _grandchildren_ of Baby Boomers.

Mandatory XKCD: [1]

[1] [https://xkcd.com/973/](https://xkcd.com/973/)

------
dbg31415
All this "let's create tension between generations" is really old and
formulaic... "New = good, Old = bad." It comes off as just desperate for
attention.

Personally... I liked Tucker Max a lot more when he was writing dribble for
frat boys, at least those were stupidly entertaining.

* The Famous “Sushi Pants” Story « TuckerMax.com || [http://tuckermax.com/stories/the-famous-sushi-pants-story/](http://tuckermax.com/stories/the-famous-sushi-pants-story/)

